# FS: Cherry shrimp - $1 each



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I have about 60 cherries for sale. They are over 1 cm. I would like to sell them in batches of 10. $1 each.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

PM sent. Pls check.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't know if the new pm messages work, but i'll take 20! you can email me at [email protected] I'm actually coming down to richmond tonight!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Her Cherries are one of the best batches of shrimp i got!
SOme of the Cherries i got from someone else were weak and not very active. But the ones i got from her started eating immediately and are very active ...110% Great RCS


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Brian for the very nice compliment! I'm happy that they settled in quickly and are doing well.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful shrimp once again!!!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Punchbuggy! It was great to see you.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

How many do you have remaining and would you deliver for a higher volume purchase at the same rate?


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris, PM sent.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Karen, let me know when I can pick up a larger portion of these great little guys.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed as per PM.


----------

